# Suche Mädels zum biken (Raum Neustadt , Heidelberg, Mannheim)



## cubelady (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

wer hat Lust zum biken. Mountainbike oder Rennrad ist mir egal. Bin für beides offen. Kenne ein paar gute Strecken in Neustadt ( Maikammer) und an der Weinstraße. Wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit habt oder ich mich einer bestehenden Gruppe anschließen könnte, würde ich mich sehr über Eure Nachricht freuen.

LG,
Cubelday


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin im Sommer an den Wochenenden regelmäßig mit dem Rennrad in Richtung HD unterwegs. Wohne eigentlich bei DA, aber da "unten" ist es eh viel schöner .
Hätte auch kein Problem damit, den Renner ins Auto zu schmeißen und die Runde an die schöne Weinstraße zu verlegen 
Wäre schön, wenn sich da zusammen was organisieren ließe, wenn irgendwann mal wieder Rennradwetter ist.

Greez, 
Nika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelady (11. Februar 2010)

Hi Nika,

klar können wir mal gerne festhalten. Muss Dir aber sagen, dass ich erst letzten Spätsommer mit dem Rennradfahren angefangen habe und konditionell noch nicht ganz so fit bin. Wenn dies für Dich ok ist, dann gerne  ????

LG
Desi


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2010)

Wie's um meine Kondition bestellt ist nach dem Winter 
Viel mehr als mich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu quälen ist grade nicht drin...
Dann können wir uns ja zusammen fit machen


----------



## Warnschild (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich bald hoffentlich endlich, endlich mein eignes Cyclocross-/Rennrad hab (Teile hab ich schon ;-) ), würd ich mich gelegentlich gern anschließen. 

Was die Kondition angeht, bin ich allerdings sicherlich auch nicht besonders weit oben anzusiedeln.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2010)

Klasse! The more the merrier 

Fänd ich wirklich gut, mal zur Abwechslung mit ein paar Mädles Rennrad zu fahren. Stell ich mir irgendwie weniger "verkniffen" vor wie mit der Herrenrunde 

Hoffentlich ist dein Laptop bis zum Frühjahr wieder fit, dass das mit dem Verabreden dann hinhaut.

Grüße, Nika


----------



## cubelady (14. Februar 2010)

[Hi Mädels,

das ist ja super, so sind wir ja dann schon einmal 3. Am besten wir bleiben in Kontakt und sobald das Wetter etwas netter wird, legen wir los und machen uns fit. Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag.

LG
Desiree


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch gut. 

Heute würd ich ja gerne schon fahren - wunderbarster Sonnenschein! - allerdings hab ich kein Rad....


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2010)

brrr, viel zu kalt :frost:
aufs rennrad setz ich mich erst ab > +5°C

bei den goretex-jacken ist doch immer so ein hübsches drehbildchen mit dem windchill-faktor drin. ich glaube mit 40km/h, bei -1° außentemperatur wärst du da schon bei -20° windchill 

hoffentlich geht der schnee bald weg...
wenigstens bis übernächste woche  
nächste woche ist eh nix mit radeln, da muss ich mir in berlin auf einer konferenz den hintern platt sitzen...

eine saisonstart-tour unter mädels wär's doch 
märz als "traumziel"? wenns mit bikes knapp sein sollte, ich hab sowohl rennrad als auch crosser... die gehn beide zum straßenfahren... vorausgesetzt die größe stimmt


----------



## speciallady (16. Februar 2010)

hallo mädels,

ich würde auch mal mitfahren im odenwald. komme zwar aus frankfurt, würde aber mit dem auto anreisen. freue mich immer über neue strecken und rennradelnde ladies. 
märz wird es schon werden..die wetteraussichten sind nicht so toll für die nächsten tage.

kennt ihr das traininglager in reichelsheim? nach dem motto: "wir bleiben daheim (statt trainingslager in mallorca). ist im april und ich bin letztes jahr eine tour mitgefahren. überlege dieses jahr vielleicht die ganze woche mitzumachen.

lg sabine


----------



## Genou (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich bin aus dem Raum Neustadt, fahr aber nur Mountainbike. Vielleicht ergibt sich im Frühjahr auch mal ne Moutainbikerunde? Würd mich freuen.

Lg
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo mädels,
> 
> ich würde auch mal mitfahren im odenwald. komme zwar aus frankfurt, würde aber mit dem auto anreisen. freue mich immer über neue strecken und rennradelnde ladies.
> märz wird es schon werden..die wetteraussichten sind nicht so toll für die nächsten tage.
> ...




 Fänd ich schön, wenn du kämst.

Das Trainingslager in Reichelsheim kenn ich nicht. Aber die Gegend ist schön, da war ich schon auf dem Motorrad unterwegs. Wer macht das denn? - Andererseits ist es für eine Anfängerin wie mich vielleicht nicht gerade anzuraten, gleich ne ganze Woche am Stück zu fahren, schätz ich.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> brrr, viel zu kalt :frost:
> aufs rennrad setz ich mich erst ab > +5°C
> 
> bei den goretex-jacken ist doch immer so ein hübsches drehbildchen mit dem windchill-faktor drin. ich glaube mit 40km/h, bei -1° außentemperatur wärst du da schon bei -20° windchill



Lach, von nem 40er-Schnitt können wir aber nicht unbedingt ausgehen, oder?


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Lach, von nem 40er-Schnitt können wir aber nicht unbedingt ausgehen, oder?



bergab schon


----------



## cubelady (16. Februar 2010)

Genou schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich bin aus dem Raum Neustadt, fahr aber nur Mountainbike. Vielleicht ergibt sich im Frühjahr auch mal ne Moutainbikerunde? Würd mich freuen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Claudia,

ich bin schon öfters bei Dir um die Ecke zum Mountainbike fahren gewesen. Meistens Sonntags auf der Kalmit ! Hast Du Lust ? Auf neue Strecken in der region bei Dir würde ich mich freuen ! Ich fahre nicht nur Rennrad sondern auch MtB und habe ein Cube WLS mit 120mm Federweg ! Passt das . Konditionell muss ich aber was machen. Die kalmit packe ich nicht ohne 2 Pausen hoch . Wie schaut es da bei Dir aus ?

LG
Desi


----------



## cubelady (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Rennrad - Mädels,

sagt bescheid ich bin dann dabei. Egal ob im Odenwald oder an der Weinstaße. Wenn's passt kann ja jd. mal in die andere Gegend kommen. Freue mich. Wir sollten März auf jeden Fall mal festhalten .

LG
Desiree

Ps.: Freue mich, dass ich auch an diesem Forum so super beteilligt, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht, als ich das Thema angelegt habe, doch so viel Mädels zu finden  !


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2010)

cubelady schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> 
> ich bin schon öfters bei Dir um die Ecke zum Mountainbike fahren gewesen. Meistens Sonntags auf der Kalmit ! Hast Du Lust ? Auf neue Strecken in der region bei Dir würde ich mich freuen ! Ich fahre nicht nur Rennrad sondern auch MtB und habe ein Cube WLS mit 120mm Federweg ! Passt das . Konditionell muss ich aber was machen. Die kalmit packe ich nicht ohne 2 Pausen hoch . Wie schaut es da bei Dir aus ?
> 
> ...




Den Kalmit (die? das?... ist ein Berg, oder ) kenne ich nicht. 
Aber zu einer Mtb-Tour würd ich auch gerne mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Den Kalmit (die? das?... ist ein Berg, oder ) kenne ich nicht.
> Aber zu einer Mtb-Tour würd ich auch gerne mitkommen



Schließe mich an, bin aber konditionell auch nicht auf der Höhe (und was bei mir "auf der Höhe" heißt, erläutere ich besser nicht näher ;-) )


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2010)

Frage an die Weinstraßen-Profis: Kann man da denn mit dem Mtb im Moment schon fahren? Oder liegt da auch noch so viel Schnee und Eis im Wald?


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Frage an die Weinstraßen-Profis: Kann man da denn mit dem Mtb im Moment schon fahren? Oder liegt da auch noch so viel Schnee und Eis im Wald?



Sagen wirs so: Man kann dort sehr toll im Schnee fahren, zumindest am Samstag war es genial! War in der Gegend um Weinheim herum unterwegs.


----------



## Genou (16. Februar 2010)

cubelady schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> 
> ich bin schon öfters bei Dir um die Ecke zum Mountainbike fahren gewesen. Meistens Sonntags auf der Kalmit ! Hast Du Lust ? Auf neue Strecken in der region bei Dir würde ich mich freuen ! Ich fahre nicht nur Rennrad sondern auch MtB und habe ein Cube WLS mit 120mm Federweg ! Passt das . Konditionell muss ich aber was machen. Die kalmit packe ich nicht ohne 2 Pausen hoch . Wie schaut es da bei Dir aus ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Desi,

ja, wir können sehr gern mal zusammen biken. Normalerweise sind wir zwischen Landau und Bad Dürkheim unterwegs, da liegt die Kalmit auch des öfteren mal auf dem Weg.

Wirklich gut auskennen, sodaß ich uns guiden könnte, tu ich mich leider nicht, da ich meist mit meinem Freund oder in der Gruppe unterwegs bin. Wobei die Kalmitstrasse hoch und einen der zahlreichen Wege wieder runter, könnte auch ich schaffen 

Aber da findet sich bestimmt eine Lösung  

Mein Stumpi hat auch 120 mm Federweg und an meiner Kondition sollte ich auch noch etwas arbeiten. Habe bis Anfang Dezember versucht meine Kondition mit Spinning aufrecht zu erhalten,hab aber dann doch nicht ganz durchgehalten.


lg
Claudia


----------



## Genou (16. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Frage an die Weinstraßen-Profis: Kann man da denn mit dem Mtb im Moment schon fahren? Oder liegt da auch noch so viel Schnee und Eis im Wald?



Schau mal hier unter dem link, mein Freund war heut auf der Kalmit unterwegs.

Die Straßen sind frei und im Wald liegt reichlich Schnee.

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

An alle Interessierten der Link zum Trainingslager im Odenwald:

http://www.ksv-reichelsheim.de/triathlon/ksvde_tr.htm

vg Speciallady


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> An alle Interessierten der Link zum Trainingslager im Odenwald:
> 
> http://www.ksv-reichelsheim.de/triathlon/ksvde_tr.htm
> 
> vg Speciallady



wenn mir urlaubsmäßig nix dazwischenkommt, bin ich dabei 
ist ja quasi bei mir um die ecke... dakann ich mich beim hinradeln schon mal aufwärmen


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> An alle Interessierten der Link zum Trainingslager im Odenwald:
> 
> http://www.ksv-reichelsheim.de/triathlon/ksvde_tr.htm
> 
> vg Speciallady



Die Idee ist toll, wenn ich kann, probier ich das mal (bin noch nie wirklich RR gefahren, weiß also nicht, wie die Strecken etc. einzuschätzen sind, hört sich aber nach wirklich viel Spaß an).


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

@speciallady
hast du dich denn das letzte mal angemeldet?
auf der homepage habe ich nix davon gelesen, aber irgendwie wundert mich das... die müssen doch ein bisschen planen können...


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

Ich fand die Informationsmenge auch ein bisschen dürftig. Aber das scheint ohne Übernachtung oder so zu sein, oder? Bin davon ausgegangen, dass die nur die einzelnen Touren anbieten, weil sonst nichts da stand.

Übrigens:

Ich kenne da oben ein ökomenisches Haus, also nicht persönlich, aber ich habe von denen gehört. Deshalb habe ich sie einfach mal angefragt, ob es dort Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten hat. Wär ja gut, wenn man vor Ort bleiben könnte und nicht täglich pendeln müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

..auf ein neues...

hatte eben schon geschrieben, und bin abgeschmiert... 

die hp ist noch dürftig, war letztes jahr besser, kommt hoffentlich noch

prinzip: jeden tag wird sich getroffen und zusammengefahren: gleiche strecke, versch. gruppen mit versch. tempi. kann man sich selbst einteilen. äh: natürlich jeden tag eine andere strecke 

am sonntag (war der einzige tag, an dem ich dabei war) waren es ca. 50 leute, mit 4 gruppen

im anschluss ist kaffeetrinken, unsere gruppe war aber wohl zu spät (war keiner mehr da 

wir sind am 1. tag so 90 km in einem 23 oder 24er schnitt gefahren. also nicht so wenig für den odenwald und saisonanfang. ich war allerdings auch nicht in der langsamsten gruppe. 

ich würde gerne ein paar tage mitfahren, wenn das wetter passt und sich noch ein paar mädels finden würden. war letztes jahr allein dort und war bisschen langweilig (danach, beim fahren kriegt man ja schnell kontakt)

@warnschild: fahre am besten vorher mal ne rtf, wegen strecke und tempo..dann weisst du mehr..ich denke, die warten schon auf langsamere, sollte halt im rahmen bleiben.

übernachtung: die meisten kamen mit dem auto aus der umgebung udn sind wieder heim. ich auch, von ffm eine gute stunde autofahrt einfach. ist das einzige, was mich abschreckt.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Um dieselbe Zeit rum müsste es noch eine schöne Aktion geben... allerdings mit dem Mtb:

http://www.seracjoe.de/html/odenwald.html
Anmeldung... http://www.wellmannbikes.de/

die Seite ist zwar von 2009, aber das gibt es dieses Jahr auch. Weiß nur leider noch keinen Termin und auch nicht, was der Spaß kosten soll. 

Aber nachdem schon das Bike Festival in Riva flachfällt (immer diese dämlichen Termine ) würde ich mir wenigstens das gerne gönnen. 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust...


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> @warnschild: fahre am besten vorher mal ne rtf, wegen strecke und tempo..dann weisst du mehr..ich denke, die warten schon auf langsamere, sollte halt im rahmen bleiben.



Ja, da hast du recht, das sollte ich tun, bzw. werde ich: Denn sobald mein Rad fertig ist, will ich schnellstmöglich fahren... 



speciallady schrieb:


> übernachtung: die meisten kamen mit dem auto aus der umgebung udn sind wieder heim. ich auch, von ffm eine gute stunde autofahrt einfach. ist das einzige, was mich abschreckt.



Naja, wenns da was zum Übernachten gäbe, wär das Problem gelöst, vorausgesetzt, du hättest die Zeit über frei?


----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

@all: habe gerade mal einen neuen threat mit thema trainingslager eröffnet. ich bin auch am suchen; vielleicht kriegen wir ja etwas zusammen?

@warnschild: übernachten ist kein problem und auch ziemlich günstig da. hwenn ich alleine bin, fahre ich aber lieber heim, als im odenwald abzuhängen. sind natürlcih noch ein paar andere da, sieht das anders aus. ich würde aber nur kurzfristig das zimmer buchen, da ich gerade für meinen nicht angetretenen urlaub latzen muss..

ist im odenwald auch kein problem im april ein zimmer zu finden


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> @all: habe gerade mal einen neuen threat mit thema trainingslager eröffnet. ich bin auch am suchen; vielleicht kriegen wir ja etwas zusammen?
> 
> @warnschild: übernachten ist kein problem und auch ziemlich günstig da. hwenn ich alleine bin, fahre ich aber lieber heim, als im odenwald abzuhängen. sind natürlcih noch ein paar andere da, sieht das anders aus. ich würde aber nur kurzfristig das zimmer buchen, da ich gerade für meinen nicht angetretenen urlaub latzen muss..
> 
> ist im odenwald auch kein problem im april ein zimmer zu finden



Stimmt: http://www.landurlaub-hessen.de/hofinfo/index.php?id=67

Das wär doch schon eine Möglichkeit...

Oder das: http://www.laudenauertal.de/

(würd mir wahrscheinlich reichen)


----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

@warnschild: du wärest also dabei? 

ich denke die übernachtung ist nicht das problem, auch kurzfristig. aber ich will auf alle fälle das wetter abwarten... im regen fahre ich kein rennrad..

wann ist dein renner denn fertig?

schau doch mal nach meinem trainingslager threat: scylla hat schon interesse angemeldet. das will ich auf fälle noch vor reichelsheim machen, da in das trainingslager in reichelsheim für mich keine grundlage mehr ist.


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

@speciallady: Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, wär ich dabei, ja. Find die Idee gut.


----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

.wo wärst du dabei? im odenwald oder im spessart?


----------



## Warnschild (18. Februar 2010)

@speciallady: Im Odenwald. 

Ich muss am 20. arbeiten und hab abends nen Termin, von daher zwischendurch mal nach Hause. Auch wär das vom Zeit- und Kostenaufwand her machbar. 

Wenn ich in diesem ökomenischen Haus unterkomme, wäre auch die Übernachtung nicht zu teuer. Derzeit weiß ich aber noch nicht, ob ich Frühstück bekäme oder komplett auf Selbstversorgerbasis dort wäre. Andererseits wäre auch das kein Problem, weil ich ohnehin ein Auto leihen müsste, um hinzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (18. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Wenn ich in diesem ökomenischen Haus unterkomme, wäre auch die Übernachtung nicht zu teuer. Derzeit weiß ich aber noch nicht, ob ich Frühstück bekäme oder komplett auf Selbstversorgerbasis dort wäre. Andererseits wäre auch das kein Problem, weil ich ohnehin ein Auto leihen müsste, um hinzukommen.



..welches haus meinst du?


----------



## Warnschild (25. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..welches haus meinst du?



Das haut jetzt leider eh nicht hin, ist von so ner ökomenischen Lebensgemeinschaft, OJC heißen die (siehe Internet). Die Leute haben sehr nett geantwortet auf meine Anfrage, aber das günstige Haus (für Gruppen) ist schon ausgebucht für die Zeit, nur in nem Gästehaus wär ein Teil der Tage noch Platz. Aber das ist vom Preis her wie sonst alles in der Gegend, also kann ich stattdessen auch spontan noch in einer Pension was buchen. 

Also bin ich so schlau wie zuvor :-(

Hab auch meine Mitbewohnerin gefragt wegen einem leerstehenden Wohnhaus im Odenwald, das Freunde von ihr anscheinend besitzen. Aber das sei nicht wirklich bewohnbar, musst ich mir sagen lassen, also renovierungsbedürftig....


----------



## lacoccoina (8. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

bike viel in Heidelberg und Umgebung (bzw. kann das Rad auch ins Auto schmeissen) und wäre auch bei einer Tour dabei. Allerdings nur MTB, aufs Rennrad habe ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft. Der Test steht aber noch an.

Wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet (oder schneit??!!) werde ich Fr/Sa/So sicherlich ein paar Runden drehen. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden, würde mich freuen.

Noch was ganz anderes: vielleicht hat ja jemand aus der Region Lust, hier mitzumachen:

http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=108

War im letzten Jahr dabei und es war der Knaller! 

Nina


----------



## scylla (8. März 2010)

Fr - kann ich nicht
Sa - weiß ich nicht
So - sicherlich 



Wo würd's denn langgehen? Ich hab im Moment leider kein "normales" Mtb (Gabel ist bei Toxo und will einfach nicht wiederkommen ). Würde es dir was ausmachen, wenn ich bergauf eine Schnecke bin mit dem Langhuber?


----------



## lacoccoina (8. März 2010)

Ganz und gar nicht - ich bin ganz ohne Langhuber schon nicht so flott bergauf unterwegs. Das kommt mir sehr entgegen...

Wir können hier in HD fahren - da bin ich klassisch in der Gegend vom Königstuhl und/oder dem Weißen Stein unterwegs und kenne da ein paar nette Trails. Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre z.B. die Shell Tankstelle in der Rohrbacher Straße oder zentraler an der Alten Brücke. 

Wir können uns aber gerne auch woanders treffen - ich bin mobil und lasse mir auch gerne neues Terrain zeigen.


----------



## scylla (8. März 2010)

lacoccoina schrieb:


> Wir können uns aber gerne auch woanders treffen - ich bin mobil und lasse mir auch gerne neues Terrain zeigen.



nene, da lass ich dir mal hübsch den Vortritt... ich hab keine Ahnung wo man da im Moment gut fahren kann. Den Winter über hab ich mich mehr in "Wohnortnähe" rumgetrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacoccoina (9. März 2010)

Okay - ich werde am Freitag mal ne kleine Erkundungstour machen. Mit dem "Neuschnee" bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, wie weit man kommt bzw. wieviel Spaß das Ganze macht.... Denn können wir ja mal grob den Sonntag ins Auge fassen. Sonst noch wer Lust auf eine Winter-Abschieds-Tour? 

Dann geht er auch, versprochen...


----------



## Warnschild (9. März 2010)

Hab letzte Woche meine heißgeliebte Reba eingeschickt, von daher ist mein armes Rad derzeit ein Wrack :-(

Bei Schnee ists aber toll!


----------



## Warnschild (10. März 2010)

(!) Aktualisierung: Hab seit heute mein RR. Morgen evtl. schon Testfahrt. Bete, dass alles passt (v. a. der Rahmen...).


----------



## Warnschild (10. März 2010)

Aktualisierung: Hab seit heute mein RR. Morgen evtl. schon Testfahrt. Bete, dass alles passt (v. a. der Rahmen...).


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

CyberWing schrieb:


> Hey cool ... Mädels aus der Gegend!
> Wir sind bis letztes Jahr immer in HD zum Königsstuhl oder in DÜW zum Bismarckturm gefahren ... und vorallem wieder runter .
> Leider wurden uns jetzt im Januar die Räder ausm Keller geklaut und wir sind somit erstmal Rad(t)los .
> 
> ...



Gruppenzuwachs ist immer schön 
Schau doch mal im Bikemarkt nach. Ich hab da letztens auch ein bisschen gestöbert und mich gewundert, dass da gerade doch so viele "kleine" Bikes drinstehen. Besonders bei den CC/Tour-Bikes...


----------



## lacoccoina (11. März 2010)

CyberWing schrieb:


> Hey cool ... Mädels aus der Gegend!
> Wir sind bis letztes Jahr immer in HD zum Königsstuhl oder in DÜW zum Bismarckturm gefahren ... und vorallem wieder runter .
> Leider wurden uns jetzt im Januar die Räder ausm Keller geklaut und wir sind somit erstmal Rad(t)los .
> 
> ...



Willkommen!!!

Das mit den Rädern ist ja fies... Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es da bald Ersatz gibt!
Was suchst Du denn für ein Rad? Fully? Welche Richtung so grob?


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

CyberWing schrieb:


> Echt richtig fies ... tut heut noch jedes Mal weh, wenn ich in den Keller gehe . Hatte n Hardtail von Voitl, schöne leichte DT Swiss Laufräder, Avid Juicy dran und noch die eine oder andere Rafinesse, die ich aber irgendwie schon verdrängt hab .... war alles nochmal für fast 800 EUR gepimpt und jetzt gurkt da irgendwer mit rum, der das alles gar nicht zu schätzen weiß.... *motz*
> Sorry, merkt man, dass es mich anch wie vor ank*tzt?  Zum Glück hab ich noch die groben "Winterreifen" drauf, damit ists Fahren auf normaler Straße schön anstrengend .
> 
> Mein Freund muss sich auch n neues suchen, aber das wird noch dauern - müssen an allen Ecken sparen zur Zeit!!



ich sag nur sch****ande! manchmal überlege ich mir wirklich in welcher welt wir da leben, das noch nicht mal ein abgeschlossener keller vor solchen typen sicher ist. glücklicherweise stehen bei uns die "besseren" räder in der wohnung. ich würde mich totärgern, wenn mir das passieren würde! waren die bikes denn wenigstens irgendwie versichert?

was hast denn du für ein budget für ein neues bike? im moment wüsste ich zwar niemanden, der ein "kleines" bike verkauft, aber ich kann ja mal die augen und ohren offen halten...
... du könntest auch ein "gesuch" in deine signatur schreiben. vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand.


----------



## Maxkraft (11. März 2010)

@CyperWing & andere, die ein Fully suchen

Meine Frau verkauft ihr Cannondale Jekyll. Größe XS. Top gepflegt.
Schau(t) doch mal in meinen Ordner. Die Investition liegt auch deutlich unter deinem Budget. Wir wohnen in Haßloch.  
Probefahrt (fast) jederzeit möglich. Weitere Daten bei Interesse.


----------



## Maxkraft (11. März 2010)

Nein, 
es ist das blaue Cannondale mit den Strassenpneu. Allerdings auch ein Fully.


----------



## CyberWing (11. März 2010)

Vll ne blöde Frage, aber passen da überhaupt Offroad-Räder drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (11. März 2010)

Mein Freund will seinen Simplon-Rahmen verkaufen. Top gepflegt, aber er träumt seit ner Weile von was neuem. Glaube, es ist ein 44er, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

@CyberWing

hast du deine ganzen Postings wieder gelöscht?

Ist Sonntag eigentlich noch jemand dabei in HD?


----------



## CyberWing (12. März 2010)

Nein, eigentlich nicht ... keine Ahnung woran das liegt ... echt merkwürdig!!!!

Muss ich wohl mal nen Mod fragen, was???


----------



## lacoccoina (12. März 2010)

Kann sein, dass ich für Sonntag noch einen Rückzieher machen muss - habe mir einen Husten eingefangen, der sich noch nicht entschieden hat, ob es sich zu einer Erkältung ausweiten will. 
Würde morgen nochmal abwarten und dann entscheiden. Okay?


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @CyberWing
> 
> hast du deine ganzen Postings wieder gelöscht?
> 
> Ist Sonntag eigentlich noch jemand dabei in HD?



Hab kein MTB... :-(


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

lacoccoina schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich für Sonntag noch einen Rückzieher machen muss - habe mir einen Husten eingefangen, der sich noch nicht entschieden hat, ob es sich zu einer Erkältung ausweiten will.
> Würde morgen nochmal abwarten und dann entscheiden. Okay?



Oh je! Ausgerechnet wenn hoffentlich der Winter bald zu Ende ist!
Dann bleib mal lieber im Warmen. Soll ja eh regnen oder schneien (oder beides )
Biken klappt sicher ein anderes Mal.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## lacoccoina (13. März 2010)

Ja, ich denke das mache ich - heute hat es mich voll erwischt..
Die erste Erkältung diesen Winter - und ich dachte ich schaff's noch ohne... Ich bin dann ab nächstem Wochenende erst mal zwei Wochen auf Dienstreise - melde mich dann Anfang April. 
Dann sollte das Wetter auch mitspielen...hoffentlich.


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

Dann geh ich wohl morgen mal eine Runde mit dem Rennrad an der Fitness arbeiten. Wäre dringend nötig...
Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## scylla (15. März 2010)

Hat jemand Lust nächste Woche auf dem Rennrad der Frühjahrsform hinterherzufahren? Entspannte Tour ab >50km...

Ich habe ein paar ganz nette (aber leider ziemlich bergige) Strecken im Odenwald...
wäre aber auch für ein paar Flachland-Kilometer zu haben. Radl ins Auto schmeißen ist kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust nächste Woche auf dem Rennrad der Frühjahrsform hinterherzufahren? Entspannte Tour ab >50km...
> 
> Ich habe ein paar ganz nette (aber leider ziemlich bergige) Strecken im Odenwald...
> wäre aber auch für ein paar Flachland-Kilometer zu haben. Radl ins Auto schmeißen ist kein Problem



Ja  (äh,flach und lahm bitte)


----------



## zena (16. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang melde ich mich auch zu Wort. Ich bin aus der besagten Gegend und kenne mich in fast allen Ecken des Pfälzerwaldes aus. 
Fahre seit mehreren Jahren Bike, sowohl Touren, Rennrad,Alpencrosse als auch hier und da technisches Gelände. Es würde mich sehr freuen auch mal mit Mädels zu fahren denn nur mit Jungs bringt zwar einiges für die Fahrtechnik wird aber auf die Dauer auch eintönig.  
Wär schön wenn sich die Eine oder Andere von euch für ne Tour melden würde.

Viel Spaß auf den Trails, bis bald im Wald
Zena


----------



## lacoccoina (16. März 2010)

Hi Zena,

liebend gerne, ich bin dabei! 

Bin jetzt leider erst mal zwei Wochen jobtechnisch unterwegs, aber ab Anfang April bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit!

Melde mich dann, bis denn viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## speciallady (19. März 2010)

hallo mädels,

geht was an diesem we? hätte zeit und lust zum biken, leider nur wenig kondition 

käme auch mit dem auto in euren schönen odenwald... 

@scylla und warnschild: wäre doch eine gelegenheit sich mal kennenzulernen

vg speciallady


----------



## scylla (19. März 2010)

gerne. hätte auch nichts gegen unbekannte strecken im taunus etc. einzuwenden 

... sofern du nichts dagegen hast, nach den anstiegen auf mich zu warten


----------



## speciallady (19. März 2010)

..lass' uns heute abend mal telefonieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. März 2010)

wollen wir mal sonntag ins auge fassen? morgen sind noch ein paar besorgungen angesagt, und gegen abend muss ich noch kurz auf die arbeit...


----------



## speciallady (19. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> wollen wir mal sonntag ins auge fassen? morgen sind noch ein paar besorgungen angesagt, und gegen abend muss ich noch kurz auf die arbeit...



sonntag kommt mir sehr entgegebn, morgen habe ich auch kaum zeit..mtb oder rennrad? wetter soll ja nicht so gut werden.. 

im taunus kenne ich mich nicht aus, spessart schon eher... ich glaube eher dass du auf mich warten musst....  

wenn ich deine kilometer anschaue.... 

warnschild, wie ist es mit dir?


----------



## scylla (21. März 2010)

sorry, dass das wohl nicht geklappt hat. wir waren die letzten tage irgendwie immer erst so spät zu hause, dass ich dann mitten in der nacht auch nicht mehr anrufen wollte.
... wenn ich gerade nach draußen schaue denke ich mir aber, dass es vielleicht auch besser so ist. sieht im moment nicht besonders einladend aus. hier regnet es immer wieder mal in strömen und der wind ist auch nicht ohne 

ich glaube, ich dreh' nachher gleich noch eine kleine runde um den block und dann gibt's einen faulen tag mit heißem tee und der schönen weichen couch...
nächste woche solls ja wieder besser werden. vielleicht hat ja eine von euch unter der woche zeit


----------



## Warnschild (21. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> sorry, dass das wohl nicht geklappt hat. wir waren die letzten tage irgendwie immer erst so spät zu hause, dass ich dann mitten in der nacht auch nicht mehr anrufen wollte.
> ... wenn ich gerade nach draußen schaue denke ich mir aber, dass es vielleicht auch besser so ist. sieht im moment nicht besonders einladend aus. hier regnet es immer wieder mal in strömen und der wind ist auch nicht ohne
> 
> ich glaube, ich dreh' nachher gleich noch eine kleine runde um den block und dann gibt's einen faulen tag mit heißem tee und der schönen weichen couch...
> nächste woche solls ja wieder besser werden. vielleicht hat ja eine von euch unter der woche zeit



Hatte ne Fortbildung - total unterschätzt, das Ganze: Bin spätestens um 6 aufgestanden, den ganzen Tag in Aktion bis teils spät nachts, körperlich hart, psychisch mindestens ebenso hart. Die gesamte Gruppe wurde bewusst an ihre Grenzen geführt - und das hat funktioniert. 

Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, wann ich das letzte Mal freiwillig tagelang nicht an den PC bin und auch nicht telefoniert hab (tagsüber war ich ja eh nie da).

Jetzt bin ich kaputt ohne Ende, aber zufrieden. 

Naja, aber Radfahren war nicht drin :-(


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter hält, würde ich mir diesen Mittwoch für eine kleine (oder auch größere) Rennrad-Trainingseinheit freihalten. Wer mag darf gerne mit 
Routenvorschläge per PN?

Grüße, scylla


----------



## cubelady (28. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels , das Wetter soll die nächste Woche mal wieder besser werden. Wenn es dann am Wochenende etwas wärmer und trocken ist , würde ich auf die Kalmit fahren. Wer hätte denn Lust mitzukommen ? 

LG
Desi


----------



## kleingreifi (6. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

 falls ihr noch jemanden zum Mountainbiken sucht oder ich mich eurer Gruppe anschließen kann, meldet euch mal. Ich bin neu dabei und suche jemanden, der mich den Berg hoch zieht
Grüße

Anke


----------



## cubelady (8. April 2010)

Hallo Anke, 

da haste Dir aber gleich ein schickes Rädchen für den Anfang zugelegt. Habe auch erst letzten Spätsommer angefangen. Wie wäre es denn einmal, wenn Du nach Bad Dürkheim kommst ? Da werde ich die nächsten Wochen die Hardenburg immer hochradeln (natürlich mit kleinen Pausen) ,um so wieder meine Kondtion von 0 auf etwas mehr zu bringen. Können uns ja dann gegenseitig ziehen . Sag bescheid , wenn Du mal Lust hast ! LG Desiree


----------



## zena (10. April 2010)

hi Mädels,
hier ein potenzieller Termin für ein Treffen der Gleichgesinnten 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7031722#post7031722


----------



## kleingreifi (22. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

 wollte am Samstag eine Runde durch den Pfälzer Wald drehen. Los geht´s 10.40 am Bahnhof Neustadt. Oder Treffen am Mannheimer Hauptbahnhof (der Zug fährt 9.56 ab Gleis 1), falls noch jemand hinkommen muss. Dauer ca. 5 Stunden. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mit fährt. Immer nur mit Männern Fahren schafft mich zu sehr

Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. April 2010)

Bin dabei! 
Wenn ich mein Rocky bis dahin wieder zusammengesetzt bekomme gibt's sogar ein Element-Treffen 

LG, Nika


----------



## kleingreifi (23. April 2010)

Hi Nika,

 dann sehen wir uns morgen. Ich nehme mal an in Neustadt. Ich schreib dir noch mal in einer Mail meine Telefonnummer, falls bei dir irgendwas dazwischen kommt.

Anke


----------



## Warnschild (23. April 2010)

Hab morgen keine Zeit, aber hat eine von euch Lust, am Sonntag mit nach Bad Bergzabern zu fahren? 

Infos aus dem Lokalforum zu finden hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437311


----------



## scylla (23. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hab morgen keine Zeit, aber hat eine von euch Lust, am Sonntag mit nach Bad Bergzabern zu fahren?
> 
> Infos aus dem Lokalforum zu finden hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437311



hmmm, Lust im Moment schon, aber ob die Kondition bis dahin reicht weiß ich morgen abend 
Im Moment bin ich so ziemlich platt


----------



## cubelady (23. April 2010)

Hey Mädels,

kann leider nicht mitkommen. Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade, irgendwann wird es aber mal klappen !!! LG Desi


----------



## Warnschild (24. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> hmmm, Lust im Moment schon, aber ob die Kondition bis dahin reicht weiß ich morgen abend
> Im Moment bin ich so ziemlich platt



DEINE Kondition soll nicht reichen?  Nika, das nehm ich dir jetzt nicht ab. Oder bist du derzeit allgemein nicht ganz fit?

Naja, kannst dich heut gegen Abend ja mal melden, ich denke, ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit morgen. War letztes Jahr sehr schön, obwohl ich da als blutige Anfängerin dabei war.


----------



## scylla (24. April 2010)

So, gerade von einer tollen Tour im Pfälzer Wald zurückgekommen! Die Region hinter Neustadt ist einfach schön  mit einer wahnsinnigen Auswahl an teils schön flowig fahrbaren, teils aber auch recht verblockten und technischen Wanderwegen (auf unserer ersten Tour war die Auswahl ein bisschen zu groß = ein paar mal verfahren). Für Einkehrmöglichkeiten auf dem Berg ist auch gesorgt.
Also für alle Verblendeten (wie mich), die die Region noch nicht kennen... unbedingt ausprobieren!


----------



## Sun_shine1980 (25. April 2010)

cubelady schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> wer hat Lust zum biken. Mountainbike oder Rennrad ist mir egal. Bin für beides offen. Kenne ein paar gute Strecken in Neustadt ( Maikammer) und an der Weinstraße. Wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit habt oder ich mich einer bestehenden Gruppe anschließen könnte, würde ich mich sehr über Eure Nachricht freuen.
> 
> ...




Hi, 

bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach ein paar ausgeflippten Mädels im Raum NW/SÜW/HD zum Mountainbiken...

VG Sun_shine


----------



## scylla (25. April 2010)

Sun_shine1980 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach ein paar ausgeflippten Mädels im Raum NW/SÜW/HD zum Mountainbiken...
> 
> VG Sun_shine



Du kommst aus Neustadt? Dann kennst du dich in den Bergen dahinter doch sicher gut aus...
Wir haben gestern leider öfter mal den richtigen Weg nicht gefunden. Wäre klasse, wenn du mal eine Tour im Pfälzer Wald hinter Neustadt "führen" könntest. Ich wäre zumindest schon mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_shine1980 (25. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Du kommst aus Neustadt? Dann kennst du dich in den Bergen dahinter doch sicher gut aus...
> Wir haben gestern leider öfter mal den richtigen Weg nicht gefunden. Wäre klasse, wenn du mal eine Tour im Pfälzer Wald hinter Neustadt "führen" könntest. Ich wäre zumindest schon mal dabei



Hi, 

na ja, das  "Auskennen" ist dann Auslegungssache  ähäm.
Klingt toll, sicher, bei einer gemeinsamen Tour, da simmer dabei!!
Freue mich über tatkräftiges Feedback, dann lass uns mal ne schöne Tour zusammenstellen


----------



## Warnschild (26. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit der CTF in Silz? 

Die ist am 30. Mai, kostet 6 EUR, man kann zwischen 12 (350 hm), 25 (600 hm) und 50 km (1200 hm) Strecke wählen, also könnten sowohl Anfänger als auch Ambitioniertere FahrerInnen auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Weiter Infos in folgendem PDF des Vereins: 

http://www.silz.de/vereine/biker/WasgauBiker 2010.pdf

Wenn ein paar Mädels zusammen kämen, wär das doch nett?


----------



## scylla (26. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der CTF in Silz?



schon im Terminkalender eingetragen 

(... dann hoffentlich ein bisschen fitter )


----------



## newbie_xia (28. April 2010)

hi ihr lieben,

auch ich würde mich gerne an euch anschliessen. allerdings nur mit meinem MTB. lese schon seit einiger zeit hier mit und hab mich entshclossen mich anzumelden, nur um euch zu schreiben ;o)

ich bin noch ganz unerfahren! auf MTB sowieso und die aktiven rennrad zeiten liegen schon ein paar jährchen zurück. ich bin also kein blutiger anfänger, aber brauch halt imma a bissi länger den berg hinauf ;o) 

ich komme aus ladenburg und würd mich freuen mich ab und an an euch dranzuhängen. leider fahre ich nur nen smart und kann mein bike nich ins auto schmeissen, aber zug etc. sollte schon irgendwie machbar sein. 

LG


----------



## scylla (28. April 2010)

newbie_xia schrieb:


> hi ihr lieben,
> 
> auch ich würde mich gerne an euch anschliessen. allerdings nur mit meinem MTB. lese schon seit einiger zeit hier mit und hab mich entshclossen mich anzumelden, nur um euch zu schreiben ;o)
> 
> ...



Willkommen 

Es wird sicherlich auch mal die ein- oder andere Ladies-Runde in deiner Gegend geben. Die Zugverbindungen in und um HD sollen ja auch nicht die schlechtesten sein, falls du mal Lust auf neue Gegenden hast 

Man sieht sich...


----------



## han (28. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> So, gerade von einer tollen Tour im Pfälzer Wald zurückgekommen! Die Region hinter Neustadt ist einfach schön  mit einer wahnsinnigen Auswahl an teils schön flowig fahrbaren, teils aber auch recht verblockten und technischen Wanderwegen (auf unserer ersten Tour war die Auswahl ein bisschen zu groß = ein paar mal verfahren). Für Einkehrmöglichkeiten auf dem Berg ist auch gesorgt.
> Also für alle Verblendeten (wie mich), die die Region noch nicht kennen... unbedingt ausprobieren!



warst du am SA im Zug von MA nach NW unterwegs? war alleine mit einem Spec. Enduro auf dem Weg auf die Hohe Loog. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, das ihr euch nicht in der Pfalz auskennt, hätte ich euch ein paar Tipps gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. April 2010)

han schrieb:


> warst du am SA im Zug von MA nach NW unterwegs? war alleine mit einem Spec. Enduro auf dem Weg auf die Hohe Loog. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, das ihr euch nicht in der Pfalz auskennt, hätte ich euch ein paar Tipps gegeben.



Nö, das war ich net... garantiert 
war mit meiner eigenen Diesellok (VW Polo) und nem 301 im Kofferraum auf der Autobahn zu finden.
Über die Tipps hätten wir uns trotzdem gefreut


----------



## Warnschild (28. April 2010)

Ich würde da gern mitfahren, am liebsten die lange Distanz, aber gemütlich (!). 

Hättest du Lust? Ich fahr entweder schon am SA abend nach KA und übernachte bei meinem Bruder oder aber man könnte gemeinsam von HD/MA aus den Zug nehmen, abhängig davon, wer noch mitführe...

Alle Info findet sich hier: http://www.maibike.eu

Bei Interesse bitte möglichst bald bei mir melden, ich würd mich über MitfahrerInnen freuen!


----------



## Monne89 (2. Mai 2010)

Hey ihr!

wollt mal wissen ob jemand interesse hätte mit mir touren auf den königstuhl zu fahrn. war bisher immer nur mit jungs unterwegs aber die sind natürlich um einiges besser als ich was kondition und technik angeht. wenn jemand mal zeit und lust hätte würd mich des freun 

lg simone


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2010)

Monne89 schrieb:


> Hey ihr!
> 
> wollt mal wissen ob jemand interesse hätte mit mir touren auf den königstuhl zu fahrn. war bisher immer nur mit jungs unterwegs aber die sind natürlich um einiges besser als ich was kondition und technik angeht. wenn jemand mal zeit und lust hätte würd mich des freun
> 
> lg simone



Gerne! Bin auch öfter mal in der Gegend


----------



## Monne89 (3. Mai 2010)

Des wär supi


----------



## Warnschild (3. Mai 2010)

Monne89 schrieb:


> Des wär supi



Jepp, warum nicht?


----------



## lacoccoina (3. Mai 2010)

Wäre auch dabei!


----------



## newbie_xia (3. Mai 2010)

hi ihr lieben,

wollte euch bescheid geben: ich fahre morgen abend ca. 18.30uhr entweder von rohrbach aus richtung königsstuhl oder treffpunkt nähe neckarwiese für fahrtrichtung weisser stein / heiligenberg. 

ich treffe mich bei entweder / oder ;o) mit einem mtbler, den ich ebenfalls durch ne anfrage übers inet getroffen habe. wir fahren das erste mal morgen gemeinsam. wie schon geschrieben, bilde ich meistens noch eher das schlusslicht am berg. 

wer also lust hat, noch etwas ruhiger zu fahren, kann sich gerne an uns dran hängen.

LG


----------



## Monne89 (3. Mai 2010)

Unter der Woche is bei mir diese Woche leider schlecht (Ausbuldingsabschlussprüfungen)..aber wenn die Woche rum is dann is mir der Wochentag relativ egal. Kann man ja nochmal abklärn wenns soweit is


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2010)

Monne89 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche is bei mir diese Woche leider schlecht (Ausbuldingsabschlussprüfungen)..aber wenn die Woche rum is dann is mir der Wochentag relativ egal. Kann man ja nochmal abklärn wenns soweit is



Dito... ich hänge leider die Woche radlos in Holland fest 
Danach bin ich für alle Schandtaten zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (5. Mai 2010)

Habs erst jetzt gesehn, sry...

Bin unter der Woche auch meist bedient, möchte aber trotzdem irgendwie mehr zwischendurch fahren. Also bitte weiter fleißig Touren ankündigen


----------



## lacoccoina (5. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ab nächste Woche Dienstag wieder für Touren auf den KS zu haben. Gerne auch unter der Woche abends so ca. ab 18:30 Uhr, Freitags auch tagsüber. Bin gerade fleißig am Springen und Droppen üben (stecke da eher in den Anfängen...) - vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust. Würde mich freuen! 

Ach ja, Donnerstag ist ja auch frei - da bin ich evt. im Bikepark Beerfelden. Sollte das nicht klappen, auch gerne KS.


----------



## Monne89 (5. Mai 2010)

Meine nächste Tour findet wohl am Freitag statt vllt am Sonntag auch nochmal je nachdem


----------



## BlueSmaggie (6. Mai 2010)

Hiho, bin auch relativ neu im Forum und wohne in HD. Habe erst seit knapp über einer Woche ein Fully und würde mich auch freuen mal mit ein paar Mädels biken zu gehen.  Allerdings keine schwierigen Strecken bergab am Anfang, würde mich eher freuen etwas Technik zu lernen. Bergauf kann ich gut ab, wobei ich sicher langsam bin, aber die Kondi macht längere Strecken gut mit. Im Moment fehlt es mir noch an Sicherheitsequipment, wie Helm und Co. Wochenenden sind bei mir am besten.  Smaggie


----------



## newbie_xia (6. Mai 2010)

wie schauts bei euch aus am dienstag abend? bzw am donnerstag ist ja eh frei?

würde auch gerne am wochenende fahren, aber mein WE ist shcon wieder komplett verplant (
LG


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2010)

newbie_xia schrieb:


> wie schauts bei euch aus am dienstag abend? bzw am donnerstag ist ja eh frei?
> 
> würde auch gerne am wochenende fahren, aber mein WE ist shcon wieder komplett verplant (
> LG



beides gerne, donnerstag lieber...

wenigstens gibt's hier was zu planen  
ich brauche dringend mal wieder meine bikes unterm hintern


----------



## newbie_xia (7. Mai 2010)

also ich muss ja gestehen hier noch nich so ganz die gegend zu kennen.
aber vllt weiss ja einer/eine von euch wo wir langfahren können. donnerstag is mir im übrigen auch lieber, da ich dienstag erst so gegen 18.30 Uhr zeit habe.

Vorschläge für Strecken?


----------



## Warnschild (8. Mai 2010)

Hach, kann leider das komplette verlängerte WE (Do - So) nicht :-(


----------



## kleingreifi (11. Mai 2010)

Wäre Donnerstag auch gern dabei, wenn es nicht grad regnet. Schon eine Idee, wo ihr hinwollt? Kann eine Wanderkarte vom Raum Neustadt bis Landau anbieten. Kann aber nicht viel über die Qualität der Wege sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2010)

Ich kann von meinen Freund das GPS Gerät abstauben und einen schönen Track draufladen... dann sind wir unabhängig von den jeweiligen Ortskenntnissen und können einfach mal was Neues ausprobieren 
Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Pfälzer Wald oder Odenwald? Also meine Präferenz wäre Richtung Pfalz/Neustadt  In HD mach ich aber auch mit


----------



## kleingreifi (11. Mai 2010)

Wurde mir grad geschickt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461181

Wollen wir uns da ranhängen?


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2010)

Klar! Hört sich toll an.


----------



## newbie_xia (11. Mai 2010)

oh wie doof, das hört sich ja echt toll an, allerdings shaff ich das zeitlich nicht ( ich stell mich jetzt schon seit 14 tagen auf genau so was ein an einem schönen freien donnerstag und was passiert? der werte herr eröffnet mir, dass er sich extra ab mittag freigenommen hat (bei ihm gibts keine freien feiertage) und mit mir nach köln fahren will... hm da kann ich ihn ja jetzt schlecht vor den kopf stossen... das heisst ich kann nur bis ca. 13-14uhr...

naja, dann muss ich eben hier ne kleine runde fahre und dann nach köln ;o) 

fahrt ihr mal mit und berichtet ja? vllt ist die route ja nen sonntags-abstecher wert )

LG und viel spass!!!


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2010)

Schade, dass du nicht mitkommst!
Dann müssen wir wohl ganz genau aufpassen und uns die Tour merken, damit wir später mal den Guide spielen können 
Vielleicht klappts ja an einem anderen WE.


----------



## kylie (15. Mai 2010)

lacoccoina schrieb:


> Ich bin ab nächste Woche Dienstag wieder für Touren auf den KS zu haben. Gerne auch unter der Woche abends so ca. ab 18:30 Uhr, Freitags auch tagsüber. Bin gerade fleißig am Springen und Droppen üben (stecke da eher in den Anfängen...) - vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust. Würde mich freuen!
> 
> Ach ja, Donnerstag ist ja auch frei - da bin ich evt. im Bikepark Beerfelden. Sollte das nicht klappen, auch gerne KS.




bist du immer freitags auf dem KS unterwegs? würde mit droppen bzw es zumindest mal versuchen (ohne männlichen zwang).

wie sieht es aus mit beerfelden, ist da eine von euch morgen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacoccoina (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kylie,

genau, bin eigentlich immer Freitags und am WE, aber auch häufig abends unter der Woche am KS unterwegs. Bestimmt auch wieder morgen oder übermorgen. Diese Woche bin ich allerdings Do bis So nicht da. 
Freue mich immer über eine Mithüpferin!


----------



## Warnschild (22. Mai 2010)

Spontan eine von euch Lust auf RR-Fahren, gleich? 

Morgen will ich aufs MTB, mal sehn.


----------



## kylie (1. Juni 2010)

hei lacoccoina und natürlich auch alle anderen mädels

bist du am donnerstag in beerfelden oder am KS? soll ja super wetter werden...

lg


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2010)

die Chance steht gut, dass ich mit ein paar anderen Mädels aus der Region in Bf anzutreffen bin... 
... vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## kylie (1. Juni 2010)

Das wäre fein! Dann "muss" ich nicht immer mit meinem Freund zusammen fahren ;-)


----------



## Warnschild (2. Juni 2010)

Hab am Do und Fr leider ganztags ein Seminar :-(


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2010)

Hat morgen jemand Lust zum Rennradeln?
Ich werde wahrscheinlich mal wieder meine "große" Hausrunde nach HD wagen und das tolle Wetter genießen...
Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen! (gerne auch ab HD )


----------



## Warnschild (5. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Lust zum Rennradeln?
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich mal wieder meine "große" Hausrunde nach HD wagen und das tolle Wetter genießen...
> Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen! (gerne auch ab HD )



Wollte mich eigentlich aufs MTB schwingen, aber mangels Gelegenheit wär ich vielleicht dann doch fürs RR zu haben?...


----------



## Warnschild (5. Juni 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Wollte mich eigentlich aufs MTB schwingen, aber mangels Gelegenheit wär ich vielleicht dann doch fürs RR zu haben?...



Noch eine HD-Frau dabei?


----------



## Nadine77 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallole,

ich fahre normalerweise immer zum Königstuhl oder Weißen Stein. In der Regel zusammen mit meinem Mann, manchmal auch alleine.
Ich fahre normalerweise Mittwochs mittags und einmal am Wochenende.

Wenn mal jemand Lust hat mit mir zusammen zu biken, dann einfach melden. Ich würde mich freuen

Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleingreifi (10. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

 wollte am Sonntag eine Runde im Pfälzer Wald drehen (vielleicht Neustadt oder Lambrecht). Eine von Euch dabei? Komme aber auch in den Odenwald, wenn es da was zu gucken gibt


----------



## Warnschild (11. August 2010)

kleingreifi schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> wollte am Sonntag eine Runde im Pfälzer Wald drehen (vielleicht Neustadt oder Lambrecht). Eine von Euch dabei? Komme aber auch in den Odenwald, wenn es da was zu gucken gibt



Ma' sehn, was das Wetter macht und so weiter.


----------



## kleingreifi (13. August 2010)

Hast recht, wird uns vermutlich zuregnen. Wenn das mit dem Wetter so weitergeht, steige ich auf nen Hometrainer um...


----------



## scylla (13. August 2010)

Weiter als in die Berge vor der Haustür reichts bei mir gerade auch nicht... Hätte eigentlich mal wieder große Lust auf PW, aber die 100 km im Auto für Hin- und Rückfahrt find' ich doch nicht so prickelnd, wenn die Chance auf Regen doch etwas größer ist, als die auf Sonnenschein. Im Moment kommt das Mistwetter vielleicht doch nicht so ungelegen... dann bleibt schon mehr Zeit für die Vorbereitung für den PyrenäenX nächste Woche ;-)


----------



## kleingreifi (13. August 2010)

Und wie siehts morgen bei euch aus? Habe nun doch Zeit. Würde auch in den Odenwald kommen. Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## scylla (13. August 2010)

Weiß noch nicht so recht. Eigentlich wollten wir eine RR-Runde machen, solange es einigermaßen trocken ist. Aber wenn du morgen Zeit zum Biken hast...  (ich besprech' das nochmal mit meinem Schatz )


----------



## kleingreifi (13. August 2010)

O.k. Meld dich einfach heute abend nochmal. Hätte auch ne Option auf ne Tour im Pfälzerwald (ab Deidesheim). Falls dir das nicht zu weit ist, fahren wir da hin ansonsten Odenwald.


----------



## scylla (13. August 2010)

sorry, wird doch ne rennrad-tour


----------



## Warnschild (21. August 2010)

Fahr heute wohl so ab 15 Uhr mit einem "Ortskundigen" ne Tour ab HD irgendwo (wird noch geklärt). Will noch wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleingreifi (24. August 2010)

Diesen Samstag wollte ich im Pfälzer Wald fahren. Eine von Euch Lust mitzukommen? Und am Sonntag ruft diese Veranstaltung in die Pfalz: http://www.pfalz.de/de/event/erlebnistag-deutsche-weinstrasse-7
Da geht es aber nicht um sportliche Highlights, eher um Regeneration


----------



## Warnschild (28. August 2010)

Morgen auch ist eine CTF in Heidelsheim bei Bruchsal, sicher gut für Anfänger geeignet: 

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html

Hier die Ausschreibung in PDF-Form:

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Flyer_2010.pdf


----------



## Warnschild (29. August 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Morgen auch ist eine CTF in Heidelsheim bei Bruchsal, sicher gut für Anfänger geeignet:
> 
> http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html
> 
> ...




Ich war mit meiner Schwester auf oben genannter CTF unterwegs. Wie ich mir gedacht hatte, war das Ganze durchaus Anfänger- und Familienfreundlich gestaltet: Wenig Singletrails, dabei aber gute Streckenführung, sehr hübsche Landschaft, super ausgeschildert. 

Technisch gerade so, dass Einsteiger ein bisschen ins "MTB-Leben" eingeführt werden. 

Ähnliche Veranstaltungen - wir wurden mit Flyern schier erstickt - sind also wärmstens zu empfehlen: 

12. September in Unteröwisheim (www.msc-internet.de)

10. Oktober in Kirrlach (www.rv-kirrlach.de)


----------



## zena (21. März 2011)

An alle Interessentinnen,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461897
alle Mädels die Bock haben auf eine MTB-Tour mit Lerneffekt dürfen sich gerne anmelden.
gerne beantworte ich jede noch so außergewöhnliche Frage per PN.
Grüße
aus der Pfalz
Zena


----------

